# Anonimo vs. Panerai



## Pinopes

Just wanted to see people's thoughts on the future of Anonimo. In your opinion, do you think Anonimo will be as popular as Panerai in the near future, ever or at all?

A secondary question may be, would you like it to be? I know part of the draw of owning an anonimo is its exclusivity, but I'd have to say I'd be nice to talk, discuss or even see a bit more anonimos out there. I think Panerai's following has its pluses and minuses but its huge support is defiintely cool in some regards and also helps its resale in the secondary market.

I've always been curious on why that is that panerai's resale value is that much better than anonimo. Is it because of the following? I think the watch itself is definitely made very well.

Anyways, just wanted people's and thoughts and opinions on the matter and the brands in general, so post your opinion/comments when you get some time!

Thanks.


----------



## aikiman44

I know a couple guys with Pammys and they really don't know much about watches at all. Doesn't make them bad people, same as Rolex owners who aren't WIS's. They own nice watches is all.
The Pammys are certainly cool watches and I'd love to own a PVD version one day.
But the 'nimos, they're for the cognoscenti.
They'll probably never be the trendy LA watch, and that's fine with me.


----------



## Janne

I do not Anonimo will get the hype. Has no history to revive and use in the marketing.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Panerai's are very popular watches and everyone and their grandmothers wants one. They are beautiful watches and I will always love them and their history, but they are getting to expensive, and IMHO are over rate and too expensive. You turn on the TV and you will see celebrities wearing them. 

Now for Anonimo's, supposedly they are continuing to carry on the Panerai tradition, but will they become popular, IMHO I don't think they will get as popular as the Panerai. I myself really don't want them to get popular since because I don't see anyone else wearing them. 

The only thing I wish Anonimo would do is to keep the cases at 44MM with a big face like the Panerais.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

kmroldan said:


> Panerai's are very popular watches and everyone and their grandmothers wants one. They are beautiful watches and I will always love them and their history, but they are getting to expensive, and IMHO are over rate and too expensive. You turn on the TV and you will see celebrities wearing them.
> 
> Now for Anonimo's, supposedly they are continuing to carry on the Panerai tradition, but will they become popular, IMHO I don't think they will get as popular as the Panerai. I myself really don't want them to get popular since because I don't see anyone else wearing them.
> 
> The only thing I wish Anonimo would do is to keep the cases at 44MM with a big face like the Panerais.


I am with u, kmroldan. Ppl working at Anonimo r a small group of passionate watch makers. Getting popular might ruin the purity of a true Florentine make. I do not know if I can justify my statement. It is something like a remote island with beautiful scenery and rare species.Take ROME for example or La Spezia, someone has to control the no. of visitors. Once it get commercializzi , it may lose it's flavour and purity. :-( 

I use to LOVE Panerai but I just hate to share the same design or case shape with the rest of the world. Makes me wonder who's the "REAL MC Coy ". No sense of exclusivity.Being Florentine make will keep the "una La tradizionale" way of doing things ,probably till the government changes the way how Florence should live. I hope I making some sense here but if I am talking rubbish. Pls give me some moral support to stay in this Forum.


----------



## fachiro1

I may be mistaken, but I think the desgner of the Anomino watches, the militare and the models first offered used to work for Panerai, or something along that line. I think now that anomino has been out a few years now, they are better known and quite popular. maybe not as popular as Panerai, but Panerai has succedded in pricing themselves into the stratosphere. the Base 44mm marina is now over 5 grand, and I don't think they are going after the bang for the buck market. animono's are not cheap either. 

Panerai does have the historical back, but that is not the only selling point for a watch. I think anomino has prven itself to be a quality brand for the watch afficianado.


----------



## rsr911

As you can see from my signature I own both. I love both brands and plan on aquiring more of both brands. 

I purchased my Anonimo prior to getting my Panerai.
I own an AMG Mercedes and fell in love with the AMG Chronoscopio watch, an found one. I then discovered Panerai after more research into watches.

I am not a flipper and keep most of the watches I purchase. However I sold my Rolex because it had become to common. My next purchase will be another Panerai because they are getting so expensive. I will soon not be able to afford one anymore.

After that I will probably buy another Anonimo. Most likely I will alternate buying one of each brand as long as I can afford them. Resale value no question Panerai is the way to go. Quality wise I find them to be equal.

BUY what ever sings to you the most. My plan for Anonimo is to have one of each style of Professionale. That is the Anonimo that sings to me the most!!!!!


----------



## Escapement1

I just came from Fink's Jewelers which is an AD for Panerai. I was wearing my Professionale Crono on the Kodiak and the employees were awe struck. They had never heard of, nor seen, an Anonimo in the metal. They stated that if it said Panerai on the dial it would have to cost 20K or more. Look at the PAM 187, my absolute favorite. I love all things horology but honestly I see no tangible reason for the 187 to retail for 25K. I'm sure a true Paneristi could brow-beat me with an explanation as to the price... maybe. But I just don't see it as two-and-a-half times the watch my Pro Crono is. Heck, it's sporting a rubber strap even... no Kodiak:-d. Just like the PAM bracelet, 3K???:think: The Anonimo Professionale bracelet is hand-made art and only runs $1200.00....

But as far as notoriety and popularity go all it will take is big name star to start wearing them. Most people I encounter know Panerai as "That watch 'The Rock' wears". Of course he has every one it seems and is always seen wearing them. The average person has no idea why they are what they are, cost what they cost, or do what they do; just that Dwayne Johnson wears them. It's all product placement really. But I get had by it too, here I am desperate for the release of the Bvlgari Diagono Retrograde Calendar. And how do I know she exists??? Because Robert Downey Jr. wore it for a bit of "Ironman" and her beauty is undeniable... and costly:-d. I never even gave Bvlgari a second look, until now. But I still don't want a Pammy because the rock wears one, but more people than not do. So when you see Arnold or Sly start wearing Anonimo buy all you can before the price hits the roof;-):-d


----------



## Watchbreath

b-) It's rally neat when there're both sold at the same store.


Escapement1 said:


> I just came from Fink's Jewelers which is an AD for Panerai. I was wearing my Professionale Crono on the Kodiak and the employees were awe struck. They had never heard of, nor seen, an Anonimo in the metal. They stated that if it said Panerai on the dial it would have to cost 20K or more. Look at the PAM 187, my absolute favorite. I love all things horology but honestly I see no tangible reason for the 187 to retail for 25K. I'm sure a true Paneristi could brow-beat me with an explanation as to the price... maybe. But I just don't see it as two-and-a-half times the watch my Pro Crono is. Heck, it's sporting a rubber strap even... no Kodiak:-d. Just like the PAM bracelet, 3K???:think: The Anonimo Professionale bracelet is hand-made art and only runs $1200.00....
> 
> But as far as notoriety and popularity go all it will take is big name star to start wearing them. Most people I encounter know Panerai as "That watch 'The Rock' wears". Of course he has every one it seems and is always seen wearing them. The average person has no idea why they are what they are, cost what they cost, or do what they do; just that Dwayne Johnson wears them. It's all product placement really. But I get had by it too, here I am desperate for the release of the Bvlgari Diagono Retrograde Calendar. And how do I know she exists??? Because Robert Downey Jr. wore it for a bit of "Ironman" and her beauty is undeniable... and costly:-d. I never even gave Bvlgari a second look, until now. But I still don't want a Pammy because the rock wears one, but more people than not do. So when you see Arnold or Sly start wearing Anonimo buy all you can before the price hits the roof;-):-d


----------



## seanuk

there is no VS
this thread will get loads of comments and as previously
pams are pams
my anonimos are made in italy and i like them.
in todays climate a 8k watch seen on your wrist by the wrong person could end badly.
i did see a guy the other day in a bar with a 8 day on
i dont know if i would feel ok mixing it with one of those babys on?


but thats me

my friend who has too much $$$
has no qualms about leaving his spider parked up on the street
as he says its insured so who cares.
i would..


----------



## Pinopes

Does anyone want to weigh in on Anonimos perceived resale value vs. Panerai now and how it may change in the future?


----------



## Watchbreath

No contest and never will be.


Pinopes said:


> Does anyone want to weigh in on Anonimos perceived resale value vs. Panerai now and how it may change in the future?


----------



## nick9mm

Watchbreath said:


> No contest and never will be.


NEVER SAY NEVER
As new as I am and what little I know it is only a short 10 years ago that the Panerai was selling for 5-12K max and now some winders with a PVD coat or a signature are 30/40/even 50K. This is not antique by any means. Seems some sold out for the money and mass producing now is how I see it. Say 5,000 watches a year to 50,000 thousand stamped out = $$$ for all.
Let's be for real.
Defending Anonimo the OX-Pro case is different than the PVD I have both to compare for finish. The PVD will chip flake and or scratch and does not change, where as the OX-Pro can fade. This is a choice for the buyer.
Also the Bronze case for the buyer once owned BLOWS away SS any day of the week. Both are not a precious metal but one is more unique in application. Let's say it has a feel or a certain smell like your Watch Breath. (joking ok)

What happens when these guys give up their hobby and the next generation sells out to the Big Guys? never say never

Thanks for giving me some inspiration to write in defense, since in many of my previous posts are spent on the cons.

The new PAM's are pretty perfect and I hope to own one someday!
btw- I am new to the strap wearing world, and building a collection.

Note: Disclaimer reads as-
It is my own opinion, experience and my personal view of detail concerning 
Anonimo watches. ( i like it like that)
It's all good,b-)
nick9mm


----------



## fisherman

Hi Guys
Im kind of new to this forum. I have base 000 and 3 Anonimos. As much as I love my panerai I always find myself getting home from work and putting on one of my Anonimos. I think they are amazing watches.

Joel


----------



## sjaakb

Gimme my Nimo for the $$ spent any day. too many "schmucks" wearing the pannies, or are they fake pannies?....


----------



## EK0707

If the question would be whether an Anonimo will be as popular as Pam in the near future, my answer is, i really hope it will be *but* i hope it will be popular, well known for those who really appreciate Anonimo. I like it this way as if you guys talk about collecting a watch, is not just about the design, the pricing or the resale value, is about the History, the Story behind it. No doubt Anonimo is only 10 years old but the linkages to the history are interesting, and people working there are all very devoted in watch making, production per annual are limited, that why till now Anonimo still follow the traditional way of watch making. This is what icall a *Truly Italian watch:-!*


----------



## abouttime

I know that Anonimos are 100% hand assembled and the watch case is machined out of a solid block of material.. i.e. Stainless Steel, bronze, etc.. they are not stamped out like Panerai watches. Also if you have have had the experience of sending in a Panerai watch for warranty work or service work at Panerai you can kiss you watch goodbye for months sometimes 5 to 6 months! Anonimo typically turns around a watch in a few weeks. Anonimo watches come with the KODIAK waterproof straps and Panerai's do not. Anonimo watches are manufactured in FLORENCE ITALY by the original team that used to make Panerai watches. Panerai watches are made in Switzerland by a entirely new team so they are not the ORIGINAL Panerai watches per say... I am a big fan of Anonimo because ofthere quality, fit and finish, Italian fabrication and company support. I wear an Anonimo cronoscopio Tru Blu.


----------



## craniotes

Will Anonimo ever reach the same level of popularity as Panerai? Personally, I don't think so. And more to the point, I don't care, so long as Anonimo continues to remain profitable and their watches remain reasonably priced. As others in this forum have already said, part of this brand's appeal lies in its relative rarity. To wit, chances are if you spot a guy on the street wearing an Anonimo, he knows exactly what's on his wrist, whereas nine times out of ten, if you approach a fellow with a Panerai on, the only thing he can tell you about his watch is how much it cost. Now this isn't to say that all Panerai owners are status-obsessed, cigar-chomping fatties (went to the recent NYC GTG and met a ton of terrific folks with encyclopedic knowledge of the brand), but I doubt you'll find a single Anonimo owner who fits that description. I like that.

In any case, the perfect storm of events that vaulted Panerai into the stratosphere aren't going to happen again because Sly is wearing U-Boat these days ;-). But seriously, the only way that Anonimo could get as popular as Panerai would be to get themselves on the wrists of a bunch of actors, and even then, I question whether it would be enough. As the story goes, Sly was so enamored of the Panerai he picked up in Italy while filming his action clunker "Daylight", that he bought out the entire run to bring back as gifts for his friends. That's how they got around Hollywood as fast as they did, and the rest is history. As such, I feel that Anonimo is destined to remain as is -- a solid, stealth brand for those in the know. Hopefully they'll be able to survive under the radar without being snapped up by one of the big three (Swatch Group, Richemont, or LVHM); or at least until I pick up a Militare Chrono Flyback... 

Regards,
Adam

PS - I think it is interesting that if you want a watch built by the original Panerai crew, you need to get an Anonimo or Ennebi, yet it's the present-day Panerais, which are built in Switzerland that cost an arm and a leg. :think:


----------



## carman63

Funny that I'd pop in here and find this thread. I once owned a Millemetri and have been thinking about getting another one. But with the latest price increase, vs a Panerai Radiomir, the price gap has decreased somewhat. 

I like both brands, and currently own neither. But these days, I'm leaning toward a Panerai before they're totally out of my reach. 

That being said, if a reasonably-priced, well-maintained Mille comes up on the Sales Corner, I might jump ;-)


----------



## Pinopes

I appreciate everyone's opinions and feedback thus far. It seems everyone here seems to love anonimo (count me in as well). However, to me it seems counter intuitive to have something (any item/asset) with low production counts and high quality decrease in value. Eventually doesn't the item have to increase in price / residual value in both the new and used market? Obviously, demand plays a part in all of this, which it seems to be very good for these watches as they're hard to find in general.

It seems that judging from the previous post that Anonimos were effectively a "subsitute for panerai" for some intially primarily because the watch offered great value, which it still does in my opinion. Now that retail prices are seemly increasing, it seems some are opting for the latter?

I guess at the end of the day, whether good ole Sly or any actor makes this brand "the next big thing", wouldn't all the comments above (i.e. well made watch, low production, for the true watch lover, etc, etc) make anonimo at some pt in time be at least just as valuable or at least close to panerais? I never understood why the re-sale market for anonimos tend to be weaker, but then again, there's not much re-sale product out there.

I know everyone will say you are buying the watch and you have to love it, and I do agree with that. But it doesn't hurt to think that the item you bought at least will hold its value and if you're lucky even increase.


Then again, the company is only 10 yrs old, and I think the marketing seems to just have just picked up in the last yr. Anyone have opinions or heard anything about anonimo possibly gearing up its marketing campaign? 

Anyways, just wanted to stir up convo and see people's thoughts on the brand's future in this sense.


----------



## Watchbreath

:-( When my store opened six years ago we carried Anonimo and they
are standout looking watches. But due to the lack of support, the 
line was pulled and droped. Sold about three or four, and their rep.
was hopeless. Had to twist his arm to get my spiff. At the time they
were as organized as a soup-sandwich, I hoped they have improved
since then. There're quite a few watch brands out there that make 
great watches, but have no business sense.


Pinopes said:


> I appreciate everyone's opinions and feedback thus far. It seems everyone here seems to love anonimo (count me in as well). However, to me it seems counter intuitive to have something (any item/asset) with low production counts and high quality decrease in value. Eventually doesn't the item have to increase in price / residual value in both the new and used market? Obviously, demand plays a part in all of this, which it seems to be very good for these watches as they're hard to find in general.
> 
> It seems that judging from the previous post that Anonimos were effectively a "subsitute for panerai" for some intially primarily because the watch offered great value, which it still does in my opinion. Now that retail prices are seemly increasing, it seems some are opting for the latter?
> 
> I guess at the end of the day, whether good ole Sly or any actor makes this brand "the next big thing", wouldn't all the comments above (i.e. well made watch, low production, for the true watch lover, etc, etc) make anonimo at some pt in time be at least just as valuable or at least close to panerais? I never understood why the re-sale market for anonimos tend to be weaker, but then again, there's not much re-sale product out there.
> 
> I know everyone will say you are buying the watch and you have to love it, and I do agree with that. But it doesn't hurt to think that the item you bought at least will hold its value and if you're lucky even increase.
> 
> Then again, the company is only 10 yrs old, and I think the marketing seems to just have just picked up in the last yr. Anyone have opinions or heard anything about anonimo possibly gearing up its marketing campaign?
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to stir up convo and see people's thoughts on the brand's future in this sense.


----------



## Jake E

I think for as much history as they share, Anonimo and Panerai are totally different companies focusing on completely different markets.

Sure, there will always be comparisons; if I compare my PAM104 with pictures of my Millemetri (since sold) there is definitely a resemblance. Heck the shop I bought my Mille in even pulled out a Panerai book and showed me how much they looked alike (more on this later). 

Will Anonimo ever 'rival' Panerai in sales or market recognition? No; at least not in my opinion. I mean, how could they? To me the draw of Anonimo is their 'small batch' production whereby the focus is on crafting truly handmade products in small workshops throughout Florence. That model will never allow for hundreds of thousands of watches to be produced in a year. As for market recognition, I think Anonimo and their dealers need to drop the Panerai tie in all together. Yes, it can be argued that the people that made 'Panerai' are now making Anonimo but Panerai is very well establish and, for better or for worse, has quite the cachet these days.

As I said earlier, when I bought my Millemetri the dealer went out of his way to show me a picture of a Panerai and point out how similarly they looked. I really don't think this is the right approach, at least not to grow a brand. I loved the construction of the Anonimo but I never thought 'this is a true Panerai', to me that's ridiculous&#8230; a Panerai is a Panerai, and an Anonimo is an Anonimo.

There are a couple of things Anonimo can do (in my opinion) to help their cause (assuming that they have one). First of all do away with the God-awful third-hand-requiring screw bars! My Mille looked great on different straps but I cringed every time I had to change one. Conversely I can change straps on my 104 using a mechanical pencil! Secondly (and reading other posts they are already doing this) focus on bronze! It's unique, and it's something that can really define the brand.

As for resale it all starts with the initial 'sale'. Anonimos are readily available at significant discounts from authorized dealers; unfortunately this sets the resale bar pretty low. Panerais on the other hand are tough to find below retail and with consistent, substantial price increases and 'scarcity' of popular models resale is assured to remain high. The same holds true for Rolex and other 'highly desirable' brands. I bought a Submariner in 2001 and I think I paid $3250. A year later I sold it for $3300. Retail at the time was $3750 (I think). I lost nothing.

I lost about 30% on my Mille which equated to my 'gently used' Anonimo selling for roughly 50% of the then retail price. Retail price increases will help resale a bit but as long as ADs continue to offer substantial discounts on new watches the resale value will continue to be poor.

As for 'personalized service' it is nice to be able to email the president of a company (Anonimo USA) and get a response however there are downsides to such a small operation. AUSA couldn't tell me what movement was in my watch (ETA 2824 or SW200) nor could they tell me if my Mille was a late enough model to be fit with a steel bracelet. These are piece of information that most major companies I've dealt with (many of which produce tens if not hundreds of times as many watches as Anonimo) would readily know (especially the movement question). Living in LA I have the luxury of going directly to Panerai with any problems or concerns&#8230; even though service is handled in Dallas the Beverly Hills store takes care of everything for 'any' Panerai owner even if you bought the timepiece somewhere other than their boutique.

Both companies make great watches&#8230; Panerai is moving into a market that I will never be able to afford. My 104 was the most expensive watch I've ever owned and to make it financially sound I had to sell three other timepieces but I don't regret it for a second. I would bet that in the next 5 years the vast majority of Panerais will move to in-house movements and you'll see base prices around 10K. No matter how well Anonimos are made, if they continue to use stock movements (even with modified modules) it's going to be tough to move the brand much higher upscale. That's not a bad thing&#8230; they need to stick to what they do best&#8230; make great watches!


----------



## Dave H

Anonimo can be best described as a small group of craftsmen in the know, making exquisite watches for people in the know. Their watches are built to last a lifetime and should be kept for a lifetime. My Professionale took many hours to build and was designed to be able to withstand knocks and bumps to an extent where it can be submerged in over 2000m of water. I would feel guilty if it spent its days in a box. It is on my wrist 24 hours a day 7 days a week 365 days a year, taking the punishment it was designed for.

I spent a year looking for the perfect watch, price wasn't an issue, I could have bought something for $25,000 if I wanted. I could have bought a status symbol or big name brand that would impress people who weren't in the know. Instead I chose a brand that most people haven't heard of and a watch that even most people in the know wouldn't have bought.

So why Anonimo? I wanted to buy a durable watch, not a piece of history or a status symbol or a brand with a big name, as these elements increase the value of a brand and in some cases reduce the quality of the product. I felt like my professionale was a true reflection of how much the watch cost to make.

 The brand may increase in size and popularity in years to come and in 30 years time it may be 'cool' to wear an Anonimo, in my opinion it's much cooler to say you were there from the start.


----------



## DS/B MCS

Dave H said:


> Anonimo can be best described as a small group of craftsmen in the know, making exquisite watches for people in the know.
> The brand may increase in size and popularity in years to come and in 30 years time it may be 'cool' to wear an Anonimo, in my opinion it's much cooler to say you were there from the start.


True Dat b-)


----------



## sfo

Jake E said:


> Secondly (and reading other posts they are already doing this) focus on bronze! It's unique, and it's something that can really define the brand.


Agreed. I really like the bronze, but it appears its only available in the Polluce.

Has anyone seen it in other models?


----------



## EL_Chingon

sfo said:


> Agreed. I really like the bronze, but it appears its only available in the Polluce.
> 
> Has anyone seen it in other models?


They have them in D-Date Bronze, Millimetri and the Dino Zei line. Just need to look around and you will see Special edition in Bronze.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Dave H said:


> Anonimo can be best described as a small group of craftsmen in the know, making exquisite watches for people in the know. Their watches are built to last a lifetime and should be kept for a lifetime. My Professionale took many hours to build and was designed to be able to withstand knocks and bumps to an extent where it can be submerged in over 2000m of water. I would feel guilty if it spent its days in a box. It is on my wrist 24 hours a day 7 days a week 365 days a year, taking the punishment it was designed for.
> 
> I spent a year looking for the perfect watch, price wasn't an issue, I could have bought something for $25,000 if I wanted. I could have bought a status symbol or big name brand that would impress people who weren't in the know. Instead I chose a brand that most people haven't heard of and a watch that even most people in the know wouldn't have bought.
> 
> So why Anonimo? I wanted to buy a durable watch, not a piece of history or a status symbol or a brand with a big name, as these elements increase the value of a brand and in some cases reduce the quality of the product. I felt like my professionale was a true reflection of how much the watch cost to make.
> 
> The brand may increase in size and popularity in years to come and in 30 years time it may be 'cool' to wear an Anonimo, in my opinion it's much cooler to say you were there from the start.


Well said Dave. :-!


----------



## Pinopes

Again, I appreciate everyone's views, keep them coming. In terms of marketing of the brand do you think that will change, do you want it to?

Also, some of you mentioned the brands popularity could increase in x # of yrs, however, what are you thoughts about the brand's future? Do you think it will stand the test of time, (i.e. 10, 20, 30 yrs?) and one day your old school anonimo (first 10 yrs) will be a collectible (i.e. like the pre richmont panerais) or any other well respected watch brand. 

And even if you don't think it will be a collectible, do you think anonimo has a strong enough following for it to stay (assuming of course you think the brand has "arrived" so to speak, which is also an interesting topic if many anonimo fans believe the brand has so called "arrived").

Thanks again for all the input, its good to hear from fellow anonimo lovers!!!


----------



## Dave H

As I said before I'm not too concerned with the direction of the brand so say, it's more the quality of the product I bought. If Anonimo went into liquidation, I would still wear my watch with pride. I bought my watch because I liked it, I couldn't care less if other people don't, or if the brand doesn't exist anymore.

It is very difficult to be taken seriously as a new comer in the watch world but Anonimo's story of evolution and their patented designs have made them stand up and be counted amongst their competitors. I am by no means a shareholder at Anonimo or know anything about the companies marketing strategies but I feel that if Anonimo wanted to double their turnover, they could do it very easily.

You have to think about the pieces they are designing and the numbers they are making. All the watches are unique, not just in the case design but also the vivid colours they choose and the imaginative dials they come up with. These designs aren't going to appeal to everyone but more a select few. The amount of numbers they make also make each model exclusive to the next. If Anonimo wanted to appeal to more people then surly they would make a more mainstream piece and start giving it a way to influential people (celebrities, footballers etc).

I feel if Anonimo seek an influential endorsee over the next few years and produce an iconic mass appealing model, then the popularity of the brand will grow but probably bring with it some of the people mentioned in the previous posts, people that have all the gear but no idea.

I like the exclusivity of the brand and the fact they may be a little disorganised at times. To me it shows their main focus is on the product rather than the bits surrounding it. It's also makes the company tangible and a company I can relate to more than a mass produced corporation.

  This is just my opinion, it would be interesting to hear what Anonimo had to say on the subject.


----------



## Stark

How about a Well Run Company? "Small" does Not Excuse spotty Customer Service or product that is Less than functional when new. One would think a "Small" company would take the Time to produce the Best Product Possible. Imagine the reputation of - Wow, Zero Defects.... :-!

Design, well, that is a Personal Choice and "to me", anyway, most of their "Designs" are a bit...well, Ugly. While I enjoy my Militare (purchased in Italy in 2004), my other watches get much more wrist time.

And, are we really going to Believe that Anonimo does Not want Success? Why be in business if you want to attain only Mediocrity....

As to the Panerai comparison, its a bit long in the tooth. Panerai produces a Better, more Refined, with in house or highly Finished ETA movements, in their product, which you PAY for....and I choose not own one. 
That said, and Please, No hate Mail, If one seeks an Italian Watch, Made in Italy, Anonimo used to the the one Best Choice - seen the Manometro offerings lately? 

Like I said - just MY $0.02.... 


Ciao!


----------



## Watchbreath

:-d Manometro, get hockey pucks or sciming across a lake.


Stark said:


> How about a Well Run Company? "Small" does Not Excuse spotty Customer Service or product that is Less than functional when new. One would think a "Small" company would take the Time to produce the Best Product Possible. Imagine the reputation of - Wow, Zero Defects.... :-!
> 
> Design, well, that is a Personal Choice and "to me", anyway, most of their "Designs" are a bit...well, Ugly. While I enjoy my Militare (purchased in Italy in 2004), my other watches get much more wrist time.
> 
> And, are we really going to Believe that Anonimo does Not want Success? Why be in business if you want to attain only Mediocrity....
> 
> As to the Panerai comparison, its a bit long in the tooth. Panerai produces a Better, more Refined, with in house or highly Finished ETA movements, in their product, which you PAY for....and I choose not own one.
> That said, and Please, No hate Mail, If one seeks an Italian Watch, Made in Italy, Anonimo used to the the one Best Choice - seen the Manometro offerings lately?
> 
> Like I said - just MY $0.02....
> 
> Ciao!


----------



## Stark

Like I said - taste is a personal thing...
And it's too thick for Sciming.... ;-)


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Well guys, this thread is getting more and more interesting. I love to hear everyone's views. In fact, I am so surprise to see more Anonimo-ist turning up or confessing.


----------



## Watchscout

I have one of each and like them both.

Here you go...first the pam...








....ooops, Wrong pic!








....ooops again.

Here are the right ones


----------



## EK0707

Watchscout said:


> I have one of each and like them both.
> 
> Here you go...first the pam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ooops, Wrong pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ooops again.
> 
> Here are the right ones


 Who say you can't have the best of 2 World, this is the guy, cool:-!


----------



## Pinopes

Bump, love to hear more thoughts and opinions on this matter or any matter dealing with anonimos marketing style, branding, future of the company, etc, or anything else you might feel relevant in sharing!


----------



## Patstarrx

abouttime said:


> I know that Anonimos are 100% hand assembled and the watch case is machined out of a solid block of material.. i.e. Stainless Steel, bronze, etc.. they are not stamped out like Panerai watches. Also if you have have had the experience of sending in a Panerai watch for warranty work or service work at Panerai you can kiss you watch goodbye for months sometimes 5 to 6 months! Anonimo typically turns around a watch in a few weeks. Anonimo watches come with the KODIAK waterproof straps and Panerai's do not. Anonimo watches are manufactured in FLORENCE ITALY by the original team that used to make Panerai watches. Panerai watches are made in Switzerland by a entirely new team so they are not the ORIGINAL Panerai watches per say... I am a big fan of Anonimo because ofthere quality, fit and finish, Italian fabrication and company support. I wear an Anonimo cronoscopio Tru Blu.


+1 and +1000 on a great company (About Time) great customer service :-! Say hello to Holly


----------



## rsr911

The bronze on your Poluce looks fantastic!!!!!!:-!


----------



## HK Shooter

I also have both. I just recently discovered the Panerai as I was ready to spend a little more on my watch. So far I have been impressed with the quality, accuracy and design of the Panerais. They seem a little bit more refined to me than the Anonimo. I would consider my PAM 104 more of a dress watch than a diver. The Millemetri more of a all around watch. For a 1000m watch it is very nice and slim. I like the simple clean look of both watches, but am a little concerned about the new trend of Anonimo to put all these silly little logos on the dial. I thought Anonimo was supposed to be anonymous... Panerai keeps the watches nicely aligned with its history whereas Anonimo tries to become a "fashion" watch with some of their new models. I do think the Panerais are a little overpriced for what you get, but so are many other luxury items in the world that are driven by supply and demand. I picked up my used Millemetri for $1200 that is over half off the original retail. The used '06 Pam 104 was $4700, that is pretty much the original '06 retail price&#8230;. A new one costs $6,300.

There you go,


----------



## NWP627

"Panerai keeps the watches nicely aligned with its history whereas Anonimo tries to become a "fashion" watch with some of their new models. I do think the Panerais are a little overpriced for what you get, but so are many other luxury items in the world that are driven by supply and demand. I picked up my used Millemetri for $1200 that is over half off the original retail. The used '06 Pam 104 was $4700, that is pretty much the original '06 retail price&#8230;. A new one costs $6,300."

I agree completely - I love the Italian tradition of Anonimo, the simple but strong design elements of my Millemetri but was disappointed by the new models and their fashion appearance. I also do not like the fact that I bought my Mille brand new from an AD and then saw the same model used for more than half off. A beautiful watch, built as well as Anonimo should maintain its value better.
N


----------



## raisedbyrats

This is an awesome thread.


----------



## *paneristi*

as a panerai owner, i'm a little befuddled how people can call the brand "overpriced". my watches go up in value every year. how can something be overpriced when you either break even or MAKE money when you sell it? a lot of people are saying they can't afford panerai when in reality, taking into account depreciation, it's cheaper to own a panerai than anonimo or most any other brand!

reading this thread has actually gotten me to register here, so it's my first post. nice to meet you all!


----------



## nick9mm

*paneristi* said:


> as a panerai owner, i'm a little befuddled how people can call the brand "overpriced". my watches go up in value every year. how can something be overpriced when you either break even or MAKE money when you sell it? a lot of people are saying they can't afford panerai when in reality, taking into account depreciation, it's cheaper to own a panerai than anonimo or most any other brand!
> 
> reading this thread has actually gotten me to register here, so it's my first post. nice to meet you all!


I want to be the first Anonomist to welcome your intelligence to this Forum.
Also in S. FL. and have been considering the "other" brand myself:think:
nick9mm


----------



## Stark

Welcome!

As to your question - Overpriced? - I personally say that with regards to the "Base" models or any of the 6497 Based models. Quite simply, a "pedestrian" Movement (Nicely Finished) with an "In House" price. Now keep in mind, Panerai makes a Beautiful Case and the P2000 movements are priced about right. No one argues the Retained Value, it is impressive.


----------



## Wile

The answer is simple. Panerai is very popular these days, and, which is funny, its commonness surely takes customers to buy Anonimo instead. That is one of Anonimos strengths.


----------



## forzabak

A lot of people have commented on how Anonimo is for people "in the know"... That the watch is 100% hand made and not "stamped out"... And on and on...

I'm relatively new to in-depth understanding of a watch and watch brands. And it bothers me to see a watch with base eta movements etc. Because to me it seems as though these "watch makers" aren't really watch makers. They are "case makers." "case designers." And whatever other descriptive term you can think of to describe watch brands that just take movements and place them in their cases. 

(Perhaps I have gotten some facts wrong, if so I apologize. My understanding is that Anonimo is one of these brands.)

Please let me know what you think. I am very interested in possibly changing my view of the situation. I am considering an Anonimo as my next purchase.


----------



## ElChingon7

forzabak said:


> A lot of people have commented on how Anonimo is for people "in the know"... That the watch is 100% hand made and not "stamped out"... And on and on...
> 
> I'm relatively new to in-depth understanding of a watch and watch brands. And it bothers me to see a watch with base eta movements etc. Because to me it seems as though these "watch makers" aren't really watch makers. They are "case makers." "case designers." And whatever other descriptive term you can think of to describe watch brands that just take movements and place them in their cases.
> 
> (Perhaps I have gotten some facts wrong, if so I apologize. My understanding is that Anonimo is one of these brands.)
> 
> Please let me know what you think. I am very interested in possibly changing my view of the situation. I am considering an Anonimo as my next purchase.


You bring up very valid points. Other than some Anonimo engraving the rotor, some of the movements being modified by Dubois Depraz, and some of the movements being adjusted, they are all base movements. Even the movements that are adjusted, I'm not sure Anonimo is doing that work.

With that being said, few watch 'makers' are complete in-house from beginning to end.

For me, Anonimo's strong point is not just that they're unknown, and for 'in-the-know watch folks. However, the fact that they are not mainstream and are a small 'shop', along with their designs makes them more attractive to me. I do believe they have something in their designs, that makes them unique.

Now go get your Anonimo and post pics when you do :-!b-)

Great thread, and it's nice to see the discussion.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

I LOVE u guys. Peace, no conflicts unlike some other forums which I have come across. Mutual respect for all :-! ,Be it if u r a Panerai fan or a Anonimo fan.


----------



## Firenze

About in house movements:

Let's not forget about the servicing costs. When you send an in house movement back for servicing you will pay the price! ETA can be serviced or just even fixed by virtually any trained watch repairer. And spare parts are available more easily.

By the way I read a very nice interview of Rolf Schnyder, owner of Ulysse Nardin, in which he praises the value of ETA movements. Which brings me to the last point: think about truly in house movements when you are going for a big bucks watch. Tool watches perform live very well with ETA and equivalents.

(Incidentally, Panerai has moved towards in house because with such a choice they can move on the higher price scale, where premium is higher.)


----------



## Watchmeister

I've owned both and still have my Anonimo; my Panerai is long since gone.


----------



## rsr911

I own both and am aquiring more of both. Other than the most expensive brands, most watch manufacturers are using ETA or modified ETA actions.

This is just a fact of life. Panerai and Anonimo included. Unless you get into a much higher price point for Panerai do you get an in house action. 

I can not afford to get into such rarified watches. On that basis I have to buy based on what sings to me in the price range I can afford. 

At this point I have to say Anonimo is singing louder to me than Panerai is.
I have a PAM 005 on order but after that I am in search of several Anonimo models.:-!


----------



## Lilhoody

Gentlemen,
This is a great thread. I am most intrigued that it has gone three pages with out any disrespect toward a member. As most of you may be aware, that is not the norm in some forums.
I just read this thread in its entirety, it took about an hour, with several disruptions from my very small children. Several thoughts came to mind as I read through the thread.
1. Anonimo's marketing does lack. I don't think there is an AD in the Arizona. To find one on the Anonimo USA web site, I have to e-mail Cindy and wait for a response. That is ridiculous! (Steve, I know you are a dealer. I would get one second hand or buy from you if I need one).
2. Firenze had a good point about servicing costs.
3. Commoness of Panerai? In my travels I have run into less than a dozen Panerai in the wild. 1 everyday at work, two others on friends wrists and the remaining watches in very well to do areas of Phoenix or San Diego. That is not to say that my experience is the same as others. Rolex is a more common and recognizable watch, even to non-watch people. Many Rolex models are as costly as a Panerai.
To that point, I had a TT Submariner, which then and now cost more than my PAM 25, but not by much. It was very recognizable and stood out. I could'nt and should'nt have worn it at work. Now the 25 on a rubber strap or a nylon strap, I can wear all day-every day.
4. Panerai over priced? Anonimo increasing prices, no problem. Soon to be out of reach? I doubt it. Part of that is inflation. Milk is on the rise too. AND, generally we always make more money. I would bet most of the WUS here will make more this year than last and made more last year than the year before. 
*Paneristi* had a good point about the value of Panerai.

I am not on either side here, just some thoughts. I would buy an Anonimo and will. It just hasn't worked out as of yet. Will their value and status increase, maybe one day. They do need better marketing before that happens. Give them time, Panerai was around a long, long time before fame found them.

Be well,
Darin


----------



## seanc

just to jump in here... I just traded my pam 114 for an Ano Mil Auto (and an mmt500). They are on the way in to me. I also still have a pam 111.

I also, just picked up an Enzo (wearing now). 

I have found over the past year or so, that as the Panerai becomes more noticed, recognized or common I became rather less enchanted with them. The more recognition the pams got the less likely I was to wear it. Also, as the value seemed to go up exponentially, I found myself more mindful of where and when to wear it. I generally found that as people who knew nothing about watches starting recognizing and taking interest in the Pam, it, to me, lost a lot of the "coolness factor".

At this point, I am not able to afford to buy another Panerai, the $5100 entry price to me is just not within my means. And truthfully, thanks to the WUS world, I have been exposed to all sorts of new things out there for more than half the price that are much more appealing.

True story, I was once at a bar and 5 guys in a row at the bar ALL had on Rolex Subs ( I was not one of them). Although FAR from being that, Panerais have become much more common here (boston area). And I see more of them, to me at least, they become a status symbol and loose a lot of the coolness...

fwiw, I do have a Sub.. after that day , I just really don't wear it much...


----------



## Pinopes

Good to hear everyone's input on this topic. It's definitely very nice to see a good # of people appreciating anonimos! 

I am relatively new to the watch game, so I wanted to pick people's brain on their thoughts on anonimos quality of product versus pre-richmont panerais and the current panerais. Terms of movement, casing, technology, service, etc, etc.

Also, how do you think or feel anonimos quality stand versus other brands. If most feel that anonimos quality is the "best bang for the buck" in it's class, is it safe to assume at some pt only marketing and publicity is the only thing that will keep it from being a very well renowed "popular" maker? 

Anyways, just throwing out thoughts out there and see what people think of their anonimos by basing it on watches they've had contact with through the years.

Then again, the company is so young. I wouldn't think panerai's first 10 yrs are anywhere close to anonimos 1st 10. So I think the company's future is bright. What do you think?

Thanks again for the time, and looking forward to everyone's thoughts and opinions!


----------



## rsr911

Here is a little more observation for everyone to digest.

I just attended a watch fair in Chicago last Friday night. There I met up with a dozen fellow Panerai enthusiasts to look at the new PAMs and have dinner.

I can tell you there were a great many 233s and a few other models present. This represents us.

The Panerai reps were there and had all the new latest chronographs and special edition Ti Rads to show us. You know what. What we talked about at dinner was how we were all being left behind. Yes they were all nice watches but way to expensive. For the money Panerai is asking there are alot more options available. A. Lange & Sohn, Patek, Vacheron, Rolex, Ulysse, IWC, JLC etc. 

I have said it before I will buy 1 or 2 more Panerais and that is it. I can not afford them and quite frankly they are loosing my interest. That is not to say there are no other models I would like to aquire, but for $20K+
I will not be buying any of them. 

We were all handing around our watches at dinner and there were a great many other brands represented there even though we were all from Paneristi. JLC, IWC, Tudor, Rolex, and yes my Anonimo!!!


----------



## EL_Chingon

Like I said before, I am a Panerai fan, and they are my favorite watches. I have a Panerai but I can't find another Panerai that I like to buy. I do like the 111, 112 etc, but I just can't get passed the polished cases. The only one I would consider to buy would be the PAM 164, PAM 299 or 220 (but the 299 and 220 way too expensive so that is out:rodekaart), because the cases are brushed not polished.

Now for the Anonimos, they are beautiful watches and are somewhat reasonable priced depending on which model you are looking at. I saw the Marlin and had it on my wrist and it was a beautiful beast, the case was hug, but two things I did not like about it. First, I just did not like the hands on the Marlin and the Price of $6300:-|. For that price I could buy a Panerai. I do believe that Anonimos are made with quality so majority of the watches, you are getting your money's worth, but if they are moving over the $4000 dollar mark it is getting to expensive. . 

I know a lot of you like the 10th anniversaries, but they do not sing to me, and I am starting to wonder which direction Anonimo is going. I hope to a bright future.

Now if you ask me which watch I would pick from my collection, it would be my Millimetri, because to me it is simple and elegant. Then my Panerai.


----------



## Escapement1

I hate to admit it but I agree with some of the comments about Anonimo's direction. I wanted every last one of them before this year, loved all the Dino's too. But the new models...I don't know folks. They seem to be getting too fashionable, if you could call it that. Too many colors on the dial, some neon:-s. I fell in love with the new Bronze Polluce with the orange dial, but the neon markers were a deal breaker. The new Militaire Crono reminds me of Nike basketball shoes- while the previous model is one of my all-time favorites. I just don't know where they are headed.

Panerai is sticking to a far more preferable look in my oppinion. But the price throws me. I know they are what they are, but still. When standing in an AD, about to pull the trigger on a Pam 88 GMT, I just couldn't do it. I kept staring at the Anonimo Pro Crono on my wrist, all the lines of the case, the obvious mill work. Then the Panerai, it just screamed stamped case. They are beautiful, and are what they are for a reason; but just not me I think. I tend to find it embarassing when someone calls me out on the value of my watch, so the Anonimo is the way to anenemity. But on the plus side I went full-yuppy and bought a Planet Ocean Chronograph for the collection.:-! We don't have an Omega AD in my town so nobody ever seems to notice my 42mm PO, figured it was safe to go for another.

And on a happy note: What a bunch of fortunate humans we are... Just to have the time and money to consider, let alone discuss at length, Panerai vs. Anonimo. At least half of us have laundry lists of fine watches while just owning one is more than most will ever get to experience. I know guys who saved up for a sub for years and years, then were too scared to wear it because of the price. I was reminded of my God-given fortune watching someone at the grocery store put back items out of necessity; as I'm merrily screwing the pushers back into my Professionale-from timing a back road run with new suspension settings applied to my 300C. Reality smacked me, hard. I may not have a Carrera GT, or a Ulysse Nardin Freak; but man am I blessed within my own world. Reading this made me think about how blessed we all are here- lusting and conversating about fine watches. What a pleasant past time- thnaks for letting me share in it with all of you. And Merry Chrismas. And Anonimo Rules!!! There I said it...LoL..


----------



## Lilhoody

Nice words. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## craniotes

Escapement1 said:


> And on a happy note: What a bunch of fortunate humans we are... Just to have the time and money to consider, let alone discuss at length, Panerai vs. Anonimo. At least half of us have laundry lists of fine watches while just owning one is more than most will ever get to experience. I know guys who saved up for a sub for years and years, then were too scared to wear it because of the price. I was reminded of my God-given fortune watching someone at the grocery store put back items out of necessity...


Thanks for the reality check, Escapement1. Yup, we're all fortunate in our own unique ways. Happy Thanksgiving, Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah, Happy Kwanzaa (and any other holiday you can lump in there).

Regards,
Adam

PS - Hey, I thought the 300C had a built-in computer that timed 0-60 and 1/4mi times... b-)


----------



## aikiman44

+1|>


----------



## jonolau

I was in the market about a month ago to buy an oversized watch with a sporty/military look to it and had settled on buying a Panerai, that was until I came across Anonimo advertisements in magazines. That piqued my interest to do a little more research into Anonimo ... the rest as they say is history.

In this case, it was about the history of the brands. Though Panerai has a much longer history than Anonimo, they have strayed from the path and the fact that it's now made in Switzerland was one of the factors that pushed me away.

The design of the watches was another factor. Though Panerai has stuck to a tried and tested deisgn of their cases, there is no more originaltity left because it has been diluted by the proliferation of copies/fakes. Anonimo, on the other hand, has specific designs for each range of their watches. The patented crown lock on the Militare range also was a huge attraction, plus the fact that the crown is at the 6 o'clock position makes it stand out from traditional crown locations.

The use of non-traditional metals such bronze also shows that time, effort and thought goes into their designs.

If I were to be asked about a comparison, I would say no. There are definite strengths of Panerai, and the greatest is the appreciation in prices. This suits those who get tired of wearing their watch and want to trade-in/sell it to fund a new purchase. But with Anonimo, I know I'll never get tired of looking at it.

My final parting words: I saw my brother wearing a Panerai and it looks good on his wrist. But I also know he's a bit of a tight wad, so the first thought that went through my mind was .... "Is it genuine?"


----------



## Escapement1

craniotes said:


> Thanks for the reality check, Escapement1. Yup, we're all fortunate in our own unique ways. Happy Thanksgiving, Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah, Happy Kwanzaa (and any other holiday you can lump in there).
> 
> Regards,
> Adam
> 
> PS - Hey, I thought the 300C had a built-in computer that timed 0-60 and 1/4mi times... b-)


Just the SRT-8 model. But it also logs the data for the dealer:rodekaart:-|<| so it's a mixed blessing. I've got a heavily modded C model, which gives me an excellent excuse to use the Anonimo:-d.


----------



## Stark

"My final parting words: I saw my brother wearing a Panerai and it looks good on his wrist. But I also know he's a bit of a tight wad, so the first thought that went through my mind was .... "Is it genuine?"[/QUOTE]

I agree with the Panerai/Anonimo observations and the Brother part? That is Funny!


----------



## Tristan17

Hi, it’s my turn now. Being the owner of these 2 brands, I did a comparison on Panerai vs. Anonimo. All these are in my humble opinion. Please also take note that it is a 112 vs. Zulu time.

I just brought my Panerai 112 a few days ago and the feeling was fantastic. But why did I buy a Pam? I wanted to get a drass militare but the price was a bit steep. In fact it was the same price as a used 112, so I thought “why not give pam a try?” I was skeptical initially. First, there are too many fakes out there. Second, buying a pam is like owning a Toyota Corolla (they are everywhere). BUT, as the saying goes, if you never own it, you never know. So here I am with one.

Let’s talk about the watches:

Case: PAM112 looks a bit similar to the millimetri. So I would say it is just normal. Both had display backs. Both look very nice.

Dial: Now this is the biggest difference. PAM’s sandwich dial is really something. Don’t know which other brands are doing this but I would say it is unique. 112 dial is clean with only the necessary stuffs. I hate dates actually. 
My zulu time is a total opposite as it is a busy one. guilloche dial, GMT, power reserve, seconds hand, date. (Wow, didn’t know it had so much things.) I’m still not tired of looking at it. 
Both hands are almost identical! But I believe that the 112 wins in terms of dial design. Why? I’m starting to like clean dials. 

Correct me if I’m wrong but I can’t seem to find the L SWISS MADE L on my Zulu time. Does it mean that it wasn’t certified by the swiss people? 


So……
Panerai makes me change my perception on watches. It makes me feel that buying a watch is an investment that I want to make money out of it when it’s MY time to sell it.
I didn’t know I had to keep the original PAM straps unworn.
Price is high of course but “Things are not expensive to those who can afford it.”
Seiko fans are looking at us now saying how we can offer Anonimo.
And my initially thoughts about people looking at it wondering if it’s a fake, totally vanished. I have no answer to that. It’s in the mind I guess. 
PAMs are lovely watches; I can finally understand the craze. Some of the straps are amazing, it’s like IPod with their accessories. 

BUT, I belong to that group of people who love uniqueness. Anonimo is unique and beautiful. I’m rarely caught in some place wearing the same watch with someone else. (In fact never! unlike my sinn U1). 
For Anonimo, I buy because I love the watch. The handmade cases, dial design among many others. It appeals to me with some of their whacky design and most Anonimo watches are limited edition. So bottomline is; I’m just the freak who wants to be different.

CONCLUSION:
For me, after both purchases, I discovered that……(drums roll)……………………….
I still love Anonimo! 
The reason is “Lovely dial design in limited edition”.
And now, on to my next purchase for year 2009, a Dino Zei drass!


----------



## Firenze

Tristan,
congratulations on your new purchase. Very nice and neat piece.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Tristan, goodness U r PAMED ! Gee... I thought u mentioned that it is a Radiomir instead of a Luminor ?


----------



## Tristan17

LOL. :-d yup!

it's a long story i'll tell you again. 
Hey, hey, i'm still the old anonimo guy.


----------



## EL_Chingon

I Have had my PAM 240 for about two days now and I can realize again how beautiful Panerai is. Now comparing it with my Anonimos, I do see a major difference. The face and case are huge on my PAM compared to the D-Date and Millimetri, But both are very well design although I see some comparisons, I think Anonimo has derived from Panerai lamb light. Now I have been wearing my Panerai my Anonimo's are real small so, now I want an Anonimo with a bigger case along, maybe I will be looking at the Professional models.


----------



## Ptern

Until a couple of years ago I was mostly into Panerais and really enjoyed Anonimos. I personally don't think Anonimos will be as popular but never the less will still have a loyal following. The case on the Millemetri has been one of my all time favorites. Although I don't own either brand any longer I'm sure I will pick up another Millemetri or Militare in the future. The only one I own still is the SeaDweller.

Cheers, Pat


----------



## EL_Chingon

Here is a photo of the family:


----------



## Tristan17

another close up shot.


----------



## rsr911

kmroldan said:


> Here is a photo of the family:


Looking good Kevin!!!:-!

I look forward to seeing the 86 back in the fold too.

I am sure after Panerai gets done wiht it, it will look fabulous!!!!


----------



## EL_Chingon

rsr911 said:


> Looking good Kevin!!!:-!
> 
> I look forward to seeing the 86 back in the fold too.
> 
> I am sure after Panerai gets done wiht it, it will look fabulous!!!!


Thanks, It is nice to have a Pam on my wrist again. but i am still a huge Anonimo fan and now I am looking at the Professional 6000. When will the madness end. :think:


----------



## rsr911

kmroldan said:


> Thanks, It is nice to have a Pam on my wrist again. but i am still a huge Anonimo fan and now I am looking at the Professional 6000. When will the madness end. :think:


You and me both!! I want a Professionale so badly its killing me. 
I am even looking at my other watches trying to figure out what I can stand to sell to afford one faster. o|

Oh the sickness!!! LOL


----------



## kripaws

abouttime said:


> I know that Anonimos are 100% hand assembled and the watch case is machined out of a solid block of material.. i.e. Stainless Steel, bronze, etc.. they are not stamped out like Panerai watches. Also if you have have had the experience of sending in a Panerai watch for warranty work or service work at Panerai you can kiss you watch goodbye for months sometimes 5 to 6 months! Anonimo typically turns around a watch in a few weeks. Anonimo watches come with the KODIAK waterproof straps and Panerai's do not. Anonimo watches are manufactured in FLORENCE ITALY by the original team that used to make Panerai watches. Panerai watches are made in Switzerland by a entirely new team so they are not the ORIGINAL Panerai watches per say... I am a big fan of Anonimo because ofthere quality, fit and finish, Italian fabrication and company support. I wear an Anonimo cronoscopio Tru Blu.


 Steve....I am with you! I have several PANs, and they have become vault queens. My first Ano was the Au/SS Poluce. Then came a Nemo, then the bronze Nautillo. As we speak I am trying to sell two older Subs to fund a San Marco.
There is just something about an Ano, and in my case I am hooked on the Dinos!!! Utimately I want to cycle out all but the PANs and Anos.|>|>|>:-!


----------



## fidelio

I much prefer Anonimo's over Panerai's on many aspects:smaller production,italian pedigree,superb cases,diversity of models to choose,better priced etc.
But you can beat panerai at the high price level with the ιnhouse calibres,thanks to Ritchmont group ofcourse;-)


----------



## EL_Chingon

DoxaFan said:


> I'd like to see an in house mvnt developed. It's a tall order and Panerai just pulled it off within what, the last couple yrs?


You have to understand one thing, not all of panerai's movements are in house. Just there high end models have in house movements, but yes, I am sure they can do it, but the price will increase dramatically.


----------



## handwound

*paneristi* said:


> as a panerai owner, i'm a little befuddled how people can call the brand "overpriced". my watches go up in value every year. how can something be overpriced when you either break even or MAKE money when you sell it? a lot of people are saying they can't afford panerai when in reality, taking into account depreciation, it's cheaper to own a panerai than anonimo or most any other brand!
> 
> reading this thread has actually gotten me to register here, so it's my first post. nice to meet you all!


As a former owner of 3 Panerais, I can absolutely say that with the current US MSRP mandating a minimum investment of $4400 for entry into the brand (and another 5% increase on the horizon), they are getting overpriced. I mean, decorated and finished or not, they're still just ETA 6497s. ;-)

The in-house movements are quite nice, but you'll need to more than double that $4400 figure to get into one of those models.

Yep, overpriced. Sorry. That doesn't mean I won't re-buy the brand, because I certainly will. I'll just do so on the secondary market, and not from the AD. The prices will still be too high, but by a slightly lesser degree.

I don't, and never have, owned an Anonimo, so I can't offer any opinion of their product.


----------



## Firenze

DoxaFan said:


> I'd like to see an in house mvnt developed. It's a tall order and Panerai just pulled it off within what, the last couple yrs?


To do that you need to invest a HUGE sum of money and Anonimo is not in that league. Besides, liberally quoting a big name in the industry, Why reinventing the wheel?


----------



## spartanglobal

I own a Ox-Pro Militare and love the watch - love the watch. Granted, PAMs are amazing, and if I hit it big I'd drop the money for a 292. BUT it's great owning ANON, and I do think the cases themselves are in a class of their own. Really, we all love ANON for one reason or another, but I bet each one of us agrees there is no case on the market like the ANON (whether Militare style, Polluce Bronze, Prof or the incredible San Marco). ANON cases beat PAMs. 
When Daniel Craig throws off the yolk of the Seamaster (a great but market flooded piece) and is seen wearing the new Drass Polluce, well, all of us will get to say we told you so. 
But for now I don't mind being outpriced from the PAM-click. They're completely gorgeous watches, the history is awesome and a self-wind or power reserve would be beautiful, but now they're easy to find in any major city, and I think Paris Hilton has been seen wearing one. The coffee machine in my building has Wolfgang Puck wearing a Submersible. I mean, help.
My next watch, God willing, will be a Polluce, not a PAM.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Thought about bringing this out from the dead. Just want to hear from all of you about your opinions with Anonimo vs. Panerai.

For me, I am going back and forth, but I am waiting to see IF Anonimo will release 09 models and IF they are going to make the 44 mm Mag Polluce. :think:


----------



## AudiA3Driver

kmroldan said:


> Thought about bringing this out from the dead. Just want to hear from all of you about your opinions with Anonimo vs. Panerai.
> 
> For me, I am going back and forth, but I am waiting to see IF Anonimo will release 09 models and IF they are going to make the 44 mm Mag Polluce. :think:


I would almost always buy Anonimo at this point. This company produces horological art in a way I haven't seen before. I don't know whether to keep it a secret or tell everyone. The irony is that if OP didn't exist neither would Anonimo.


----------



## abouttime

What is really comes down to is "are you a BRAND NAME person" meaning if what matters to you is the BRAND NAME then maybe Panerai is for you... BUT if you want quality then my choice is clearly Anonimo. and don't forget Panerai used to be made for years by the Anonimo team...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

abouttime said:


> What is really comes down to is "are you a BRAND NAME person" meaning if what matters to you is the BRAND NAME then maybe Panerai is for you... BUT if you want quality then my choice is clearly Anonimo. and don't forget Panerai used to be made for years by the Anonimo team...


Well said... Anonimo is for people who appreciate more than a Brand Name... For connoisseurs, because they are unique and exquisite timepieces.


----------



## tntcullen

It's funny, I was always hoping to see this come up. I have several high end watches in the past ten or so years. The one I have loved the most is Anonimo. There is just something about it, I really can't put my finger on it. Maybe it the last soul surfer or the offensive lineman. When you create a watch truly different from all the rest and have no other brands to be compared to then that is an original. 

I like Panerais don't get me wrong. In 5 years when I turn 50, I'm going to buy a white dial 114. However, today I want Anonimos and not because they less expensive but because they are truly the best watch for the money and they are a mans watch. 

I sold my omegas, Alpinas, etc....

Now I am going to concentrate on more Anonimos and maybe a Kobold too. I don't care if a movie star has one, actually I wish they wouldn't. I also don't want them to be as popular either then hype and over production causes negative reactions to the brand. 

I love my sailor diver, I wish I never sold my orange face mechanica militare. 

For my taste and money Anonimo is a better buy hands down and when I wear mine I don't feel any other watch can match it except another Anonimo


----------



## Lemon328i

So back in the early 90's before Panerai got bought out, I visited Florence and loved the city. Wandering around, I came across a little orologi shop near the Duomo and fell in love with Panerai. Being but a poor graduate student at the time, even the modest pricing back then was out of my reach. Seeing what has happened to Panerai makes me sad, for they have lost the soul of what they once were. Too many fancy options, no need for in-house movements, priced well beyond what an Italian Navy diver could afford. Anonimo wonderfully stepped into the void. While their current prices (in the US) are moving into dangerous territory, the watches are pure tools, but with an artistic flair. They keep pushing the art of casemaking as well, with Bronze, Ox-pro, Drass, fusions, etc.

The Millemetri and Polluce are my favorites and represent the ideal (to me) fusion of art piece and tool watch. My first Anonimo, a Millemetri, remains my most frequently worn watch. The care that went into the case is self-evident. I can now afford Panerai, but why would I ever look past Anonimo for the rich Florentine watchmaking tradition? .


----------



## timefleas

This thread should have been left buried. It suggests that there is some sort of competition along the lines of playground chatter--"Mine is (fill in the blank) than yours"--both are great watches (check my signature) and most of the generalizations (throughout this tired thread) that suggest one is better than the other hold little water in the face of objective scrutiny. The question itself suggests insecurity, which therefore requires brave attempts at sticking up for the brand (Anonimo) here--it isn't necessary, or even useful. Enjoy what you have, rejoice, whatever, but, do we need to really keep beating this dead horse? Both brands make absolutely beautiful watches, regardless of name, reputation, movements, manufacturing locale, targeted markets, and so forth. Those who favor one should not garner the disdain of those who favor the other--it really is possible to peacefully co-exist, side-by-side. Why not just enjoy them both for what they are, and if one or the other doesn't quite match your taste, then keep the dollars in the wallet until you find something that does.


----------



## mondrayuk

*Re: Anonimo vs. Panerai - Please read with deep thought*


I do not believe that the two are comparable. Panerai today and since 1997,when they were acquired by The Richemont Group, then they relocated toSwitzerland from Florence Italy is very different than the once partisanwatchmakers they once were family owned producing watches for The Italian RoyalNavy. With Panerai's historic pedigree, this watch house has been in a class ofits own and their models are at a premium produced in limited numbers followingthe "Ferrari" mystic. The question that should always be asked"Do the quality of their watches justify the price that is expected toobtain them?" My thoughts "I doubt it!" However their secondhand values are at a greater percentage retention of their retail prices thanAnonimos which are considered better value for money handcrafted meticulously and are like"Maserati's" without the historical unreliability factor that marqueof car has had. So, in the same way one cannot compare a Ferrari with aMaserati, one should not compare an Anonimo with a Panerai. Which one isbetter? It depends on the persons who wishes to wear them. I am delighted thatAnonimo can produce a genuine partisan watch in an honest most practical mannerwith style keeping to the roots of the "Firenze" traditions occupyingthe factory that Panerai once did, to churn out handcrafted models in the waythey do in limited numbers and still survive financially. I for one, wouldnever pay full retail prices for watches when you can buy as new here on thisforum as well as others as well as the well known auction site. What I havebought in the way of Anonimos for the prices I have obtained them, will neverbe equaled in terms of value of money for quality of what I can obtain for theleast amount for a decent Panerai! For me as a watch connoisseur private collector for over 35 years,Anonimo is the way I would only go at the moment and I am happy to have a largecollection of custom built Panerai "look alikes" made to a 1:1specification with genuine Swiss 6497-1 and 6498-1 movements for a fraction ofthe price of the real thing to keep within The Italian Military traditions. I have had Anonimos and still have some thatwill always be special to me as my appreciation for them a genuine timepieceswill cherished. 

I leave you with a thought: There should not beany rivalry between the two watch houses as they serve different markets andpurposes. For me, I appreciate Anonimo as a company and their products morethan I would ever do with Panerai and that is my opinion only as one isentitled to have. As a horologist watchcollector connoisseur , I salute Panerai with respect and some appreciation forwhere they came from and where they are now not wanting any harm to come tothem. I cannot be fairer than that!


----------



## mondrayuk

I do not believe that the two are comparable. Panerai today and since 1997,when they were acquired by The Richemont Group, then they relocated toSwitzerland from Florence Italy is very different than the once partisanwatchmakers they once were family owned producing watches for The Italian RoyalNavy. With Panerai's historic pedigree, this watch house has been in a class ofits own and their models are at a premium produced in limited numbers followingthe "Ferrari" mystic. The question that should always be asked"Do the quality of their watches justify the price that is expected toobtain them?" My thoughts "I doubt it!" However their secondhand values are at a greater percentage retention of their retail prices thanAnonimos which are considered better value for money handcrafted meticulously and are like"Maserati's" without the historical unreliability factor that marqueof car has had. So, in the same way one cannot compare a Ferrari with aMaserati, one should not compare an Anonimo with a Panerai. Which one isbetter? It depends on the persons who wishes to wear them. I am delighted thatAnonimo can produce a genuine partisan watch in an honest most practical mannerwith style keeping to the roots of the "Firenze" traditions occupyingthe factory that Panerai once did, to churn out handcrafted models in the waythey do in limited numbers and still survive financially. I for one, wouldnever pay full retail prices for watches when you can buy as new here on thisforum as well as others as well as the well known auction site. What I havebought in the way of Anonimos for the prices I have obtained them, will neverbe equaled in terms of value of money for quality of what I can obtain for theleast amount for a decent Panerai! For me as a watch connoisseur private collector for over 35 years,Anonimo is the way I would only go at the moment and I am happy to have a largecollection of custom built Panerai "look alikes" made to a 1:1specification with genuine Swiss 6497-1 and 6498-1 movements for a fraction ofthe price of the real thing to keep within The Italian Military traditions. I have had Anonimos and still have some thatwill always be special to me as my appreciation for them a genuine timepieceswill cherished. 

I leave you with a thought: There should not beany rivalry between the two watch houses as they serve different markets andpurposes. For me, I appreciate Anonimo as a company and their products morethan I would ever do with Panerai and that is my opinion only as one isentitled to have. As a horologist watchcollector connoisseur , I salute Panerai with respect and some appreciation forwhere they came from and where they are now not wanting any harm to come tothem. I cannot be fairer than that!


----------



## lorsban

Yeah, I don't think you can compare both brands since they're in different market segments and they have different approaches to design. I see Anonimo more as a tool or utility watch, while Panerai is more of classic/dressy in the way they design. They're also focusing on different things with their watches, Anonimo with case designs, materials and functions, Panerai with movements. So, they're basically going in divergent paths, following their own particular brand evolutions. Which is why a lot of Anonimo owners are also Panerai owners as well. So, no quarrel really.


----------



## EL_Chingon

lorsban said:


> Which is why a lot of Anonimo owners are also Panerai owners as well. So, no quarrel really.


I agree with this statement. If I had to pick only one watch, it would be an Anonimo.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Agreed too.

I went and tried on some Panerais a few weeks back (a 112 Destro and 24e) and they are beautiful watches. I had my Nautilo on at the time and for me I couldn't escape the fact that although I really enjoyed the PAM's, they just didn't hold the same allure as the 'nimos for me. Having said that if I were to have only one watch and it couldn't be an Anonimo I'd definitely purchase a PAM.

Both companies off great watches, and most who appreciate one can appreciate the other from what I've seen.


----------



## StefB

I generally agree that Panerai and Anonimo are of the same family in a way. Panerai is the older brother or father and Anonimo is the younger, new generation entity. Panerai holds the senior status and Florentine military watch DNA, while Anonimo in many ways picks-up where Panerai left off. Panerai's senior status and provenance. along with industry backing/resources has allowed it to greatly increase its horological depth and thus value. But Anonimo represents where Panerai may have gone if it stayed independent in Florence.

So while I generally prefer Anonimo for its expression of the latest in the best of Florentine watch design, I recognize that horologically speaking, it does not (currently) match Panerai - especially the Panerai of today, headquartered and designed in Italy, with premium manufacturing in Switzerland, providing two big factors for them - in house movements and luxurious finishing inside and out. Most Panerais today, when compared to Anonimo, boast a more luxurious feel and appearance, (sometimes too much so in my opinion), making Anonimo watches appear not quite up to 'traditional' standards of watch making quality. 

But for me, I could care less when it comes down to enjoyment and wearing. Anonimo is so distinct, stylish, uber military, and RARE, that I'll always gravitate to them. My Panerais have actually become more of a dress watch for me, which is nice, but keeps them off my wrist far more than my Anonimos. So overall, I'd say both are important to appreciate and own as they satisfy different elements of the Florentine watch soul - one of horological depth and provenance (Panerai) and the other of more cutting-edge Florentine style, which includes unrivaled metal working - Anonimo.

Which to choose? For collectibility, classicism, and value - Panerai. For wearability, style, creativity, and the latest in Tuscan military feel - Anonimo. So for me, if you're a fan of Florentine watch culture, its important to own both to satisfy different spectrums of watch collecting, but for daily enjoyment and "cool", its Anonimo all the way.


----------



## mondrayuk

Having read you responses below and thank you by the way, all of you have raised interesting points. Panerai with some of their models having in-house movements are entering into new territory to gain credibility. If Anonimo did the same, they would give Panerai a run for their money! Competition always give rise to appreciation and is healthy. Kudos to both watch houses and may they continue onwards and upwards.


----------



## jimyritz

Bought an Anonimo a couple of years ago and loved it....That is until I went to sell it...Basically, 30 cents on the dollar if that...Not too mention, that the designs coming out this year have been mixed at best...Carbon Fiber dial on the basic Sailor Diver...Meh.....Still not sure where the company stands. Seems like the market is flooded with older models.. I will give kudos to Anonimo for finally making their watches more user friendly when it comes to changing straps. I own a Panerai 112 now and couldn't be happier-comfortable sandwich dial, excellent lume, lot's of strap options and decent resale. I would love to own another Anonimo, but really think the company needs to refine its movements, reduce the number of models and, get rid of the flashy fashion stuff like the pirates emblem.


----------



## heb

If someone was to offer me one or the other (and I had to keep it), I would choose Panerai every time; a handwound Marina model. 
Just doesn't make sense to do otherwise.

heb


----------



## lorsban

If someone gave me a watch, I'd rather that it be a Panerai. That way, I can sell it and get two or three Anonimos. haha!


----------



## Watchbreath

"Gain credibility", being the hottest name out there for a number of years, I'd say that's been done some time ago.


mondrayuk said:


> Having read you responses below and thank you by the way, all of you have raised interesting points. Panerai with some of their models having in-house movements are entering into new territory to gain credibility. If Anonimo did the same, they would give Panerai a run for their money! Competition always give rise to appreciation and is healthy. Kudos to both watch houses and may they continue onwards and upwards.


----------



## Mercury2wo

lorsban said:


> If someone gave me a watch, I'd rather that it be a Panerai. That way, I can sell it and get two or three Anonimos. haha!


Ha! Ha! Best comment in the entire thread!!


----------



## revangel

StefB said:


> ... but for daily enjoyment and "cool", its Anonimo all the way.


pretty darn close to how i feel every time i put on my TRU BLU... and there's no other watch out there (for me) that is quite like it. :-!

and yes, i too will accept a Panerai-gift and will very quickly turn it around for a Professionale Crono, a Cronoscopio Mark II Nero, and a San Marco. and it would be awesome if i still had spare change for a 'Nimo bracelet for my TRU BLU. ;-)


----------



## kroko

Back to the original post by Pinops....It has been 3 years since. He eventually went with Pam 112. How do I know it? I bought his low numbered Tru Blu from him in person, so I saw what he was wearing. To me his watch looked dime a dozen, unlike the Tru Blu. But to each his own. Dan


----------



## montelatici

I went through the thread and I have this to say. I have a Millemetri automatic with the off white face which I bought a few years before I bought a Panerai Luminor Marina automatic (with the second hand and date). I wore for about 2 decades and still own a Rolex Date with Roman numerals (and own an unworn Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Platinum Reserve de Marche, an unworn Longines World Time "Swissair" and many other expensive watches). I am kind of a collector.

When I bought the Panerai about 10 years ago, the Anomimo went on the winder and has been there since. Maybe I'm a bit vain and like the occasional comment I get about the Panerai. You know the people that see the watch and says, "hey, isn't that the Italian Rolex". I know, terrible. Note: I have also met other Panerai owners especially on transatlantic flights that have interesting comments, btw.

I have gone through three bands with the Panerai and the date doesn't change anymore so it needs service, but it still keeps good time. I swim with it, have knocked it around quite a bit and even crashed with it before I retired from motorcycle road racing a few years ago. Good watch.


----------



## cole2010

I do not Anonimo will get the hype.


----------



## budhudson

Read this with interest

For the record i got rid of my PAM051 to get started on the Anonimo train

3 Anonimos later i am still wanting more of them - furthermore i dont miss the Panny at all

Case rested (no pun intended)


----------



## timefleas

They BOTH make great watches! How about agreeing to disagree--please let this thread Rest in Peace!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Deal - but only once we see some Notturnale images :-d


----------



## leirex

I have read almost all postings in the last several days with great interest as a wearer/collector of quite a few high/mid-end Swiss watches including the Anonimo Militare Crono 2007. It seems that a lot of people on this thread have reasons why they love Anonimo while some also love Panerai.
First of all, I can say that my Ano is one of my favorite watches I see more times on wrist than others along with the Dubey & Schaldenbrand and Ball. The more I wear and look, the more I appreciate its look and love it. The Ball watches and D&S watches are in the same aesthetic category for my taste. In my book, the Ano watches have its own unique character with highest quality in material and craftmanship. Lume on it is second best only to the Ball tritium tubes. Impressive at night.
When it comes to movement, I do not see any advantage of in-house movement over ETA or any other popular but robust movements except its rediculously high price. To me, movement is movement for a watch, core for the main fucntion. What makes a watch brand different mostly is its design/look and material. Some might argue that movement makes the biggest difference. But what difference, other than it tells time as accurately as it can? Talking about accuracy, my Ano makes me believe a mechanical movement can get very close to Atomic accuracy sometimes surpassing some quartz accuracy. Believe it or not, mine was as accurate as my Citizen/Casio Atomic watches for 3 days in a row until I put it on a winder to wear some other watches. As you all know, Ano uses ETA movement, right? I do not see how I can justify paying high premium for so-called in-house movement, maybe for its exclusive servie work later.
I know my Maurice Lacroix watches use ML in-house movments but do not see any advantage in accuracy or any other point over my other watches with ETA movements. To me, in-house movements are more proprietary than unique as main core of a watch. Is it safe to say that in-house movements are more accurate or reliable and so and so forth? I doubt it. We pay more money for a better TV for better images but this does not apply to movement. I might be missing something by saying this but that is how I see. People pay premium for brand names and or designs or uniqueness linked with brand names. People will be impressed by its look/design. Of course, many snobs are impressed only by brand names even without much knowledge, just by hearing about the brand names.
I have been looking to get one Panerai inflated prices of which I cannot justfy. Ano watches are priced very reasonably considering its build quality and unique design. I believe Ano also holds its value pretty well these days. I would say the Ano watches are much more bang for the buck with a lot more offered. One gripe that I have is the Kodiak band seems to be meant for a big wrist. Even at the innermost size hole, it is way too big. My wrist size is about 6.5. What would be the best way to have one more hole made to fit it snugly on my wrist?
This might be irrelavant but I would say that any Ball watches are the most bang for the buck. They are even priced much lower than most other watch brands in the similar league with highest build quality and a lot more to offer like anti-magnetic and shock resistant etc. In other words, the Ball watches are priced very reasonably without much premium for the brand name. That is why almost all Ball watches are selling without much discounts and used ones are holding its value closer to its MSRP than many other brands. My 2 cents.


----------

